# Ashley our sweet golden girl



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Ashley. Hope you find very soon what are you looking for.
Run free sweet Ashley girl.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ashley was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. Run softly, sleep quietly Ashley.
We lost our Oakley unexpectedly one week ago and I feel your pain. Carol


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

My hubby wakes me up.. he is sobbing..and can not be consoled..


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you and your husband. This is a good place to share your stories about Ashley. People here understand what you are going through. 

Ashley is still with you and will help you find the next lucky girl to share your life.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry... :-(

She reminds me a lot of my girl in how she looks. The two days after my girl passed she was in my dreams very vividly, running with her ball. I know Ashley is running in a huge yard with her favorite toy! Nothing I say will make you feel better, time will only heal, it takes a long time but you'll eventually be able to only think about the good times. Just remember, Ashley will always be with you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you all. I really and truly believe that Ashley will in some way let you know she is still around you.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That feeling of heartache and emptiness is very difficult. I hope you can find someone to help mend your heart.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Ashley. It's so hard whether the loss is sudden or not. She was a special gift . . . hoping that in time you will receive another.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost beautiful Ashley so suddenly! She looks like she was a young girl. She reminds me of our Di, who was a Daddy's girl. Would love to hear more about her, if you feel like it. People here love to hear about other goldies.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your Ashley. ...Run free sweet girl


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Ashley, she was a very beautiful girl. Hope that time helps you heal and helps you to focus on your wonderful memories of her. She'll always be watching over you!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ashley. She looked like a very beautiful girl. Rest in peace dear girl. You have many friends waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss. run free sweet ashley


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Ashley

Rest In Peace Ashley


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

So many of us know the gut wrenching pain you feel...know that our hearts are with yours sending you comfort and love. I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Ashley/


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you...this is so hard for us.. words can not express...we hope someone will have a girl for us when the time is right..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ashley, she was a beautiful girl.

I hope time will heal your hearts and you will be able to find peace.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ashley. There are way too many of us on here that know exactly how you are feeling. R. I. P. beautiful Ashley....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Ashley, and the pain you and your family are going through. It seems like nothing will ever be the same doesn't it? I think we are in shock, denial, and such excruciating pain, it doesn't seem possible we will be able to handle it. The only way I got through it was to take it one day at a time, cry like crazy, talk about and remember all the wonderful times spent with them, and come back to this forum. We know how you feel because we have gone through the same pain, and are in various stages of healing ourselves. It's been a year since we lost our Buddy, and we still miss him terribly. Only you will know when the time is right for you to bring another dog into your family. It's different for all of us. Prayers and hugs


----------

